# The Arcade Developer of the Year Awards (2014) [NOMINATIONS]



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

Whether you want to admit it or not, there was some amazing games that came out this year and we went through the process of hailing the games this year but not actually the people that _make_ these games.

So in this here thread, it's time to drop _your_ nominations for developers that had games released this year.

You can nominate as many developers as you want and each nomination will earn that developer *1 point*. The five developers with the most points from nominations will go on to the poll where we will pick the winner by vote!

Some simple things to remember:


Only take into account for that developer games that were released *the year 2014*. Sure, Bethesda might have done some nice things... but all they did was _The Elder Scrolls Online_ this year. ...yeah.

Remember to take into account the good _and_ the bad, again only from this year. _Far Cry 4_ might have been nifty (I don't know, was it?) but _Assassin's Creed: Unity_'s controversy might leave some to be desired (actually I"m not even sure if they are the same teams, so that might be a bad comparison ).

Games that were already released but moved on to new platforms do not count unless more content was added to them (EXAMPLE: _Outlast_ was released in PC in 2013, then released on consoles in 2014 - however nothing was added to them, nor were there any "upgrades." HD "Remasters" can count though let's be fair - in most scenarios, it's not _that_ impressive.

Consider DLC content, too! Red Barrel might have missed the swing for _Outlast_ as the game was originally released in 2013, but their _Whistleblower_ DLC dropped in 2014 so it's fair game!

Your nominations are *NOT* finalized until the end of the voting period (see end of the post). Until then, you have free-reign to edit your post and add or remove nominations as you please. Just please *don't* make extra posts to add on more. Just edit your first one.

I'm open to discussion on any of these rules or anything people think should be given a pass.

Even if you don't think your developer will win or even get into the top 5, that doesn't mean you shouldn't nominate them! With unlimited nominations (within reason, folks), I will try to give recognition to all of these wonderful developers when the awards are finally announced.

*CIVILITY*. You may hate BioWare and EA with a passion but that doesn't mean you need to go flaming or mocking someone because they nominated BioWare for _Dragon Age: Inquisition_, even if you disagree. Discussion here is welcome but no need to be harsh! (This is not to say you can't disagree - there's a difference between bringing up your feelings, but doesn't mean you need to call the other person "stupid" or say you're opinion is better because you're cooler... because really, I'm the coolest one here and otherwise it doesn't matter. )

I know this post isn't very pretty or catchy but don't worry, I'll be flashier for the voting post. 

*Nominations will run until I say so*


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 2, 2015)

Assuming a game released in 2013, but had a pc port in 2014...would that count?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Assuming a game released in 2013, but had a pc port in 2014...would that count?



I covered this in the OP but ports do _*not*_ count unless the game was upgraded or content was added to it (IE, like a "Remaster").

So, things like *Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition* count (though you can ask yourself _should it_?)

However, *Outlast* does not as its port to consoles was completely identical to its original PC release.

But as I also said, I'm open to changing my mind about this if people want to question it and speak their mind on why it should change.  If you have something specific in mind you can feel free to bring it up and the community can decide if it should be allowed, too.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 2, 2015)

krory said:


> I covered this in the OP but ports do _*not*_ count unless the game was upgraded or content was added to it (IE, like a "Remaster").
> 
> So, things like *Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition* count (though you can ask yourself _should it_?)
> 
> ...



Was gonna say Revengeance. 

Though I don't think the PC port really brought any new content to the table. Just beautiful 60fps gameplay at higher resolutions.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmm...

Porting to PC when you're doing higher framerates and such does require some effort.

Regardless having looked at it personally, it looks like the PC version of MGR:R *did* receive a graphic overhaul compared to last gen consoles. Also from what i can see, the PC version added both a Theater Mode and a Boss Rush mode, so I'll allow it. 

If anyone else would like to weigh in on console-to-PC ports?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 2, 2015)

Bayonetta 2 (Platinum Games)
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance (PC Port) (Platinum Games, Kojima Productions, TransGaming)
Shovel Knight (Yacht Club Games)
Transistor (Supergiant Games)
South Park: The Stick of Truth (South Park Digital Studios LLC, Obsidian Entertainment)
Hearthstone (Blizzard)
Shantae and the Pirate's Curse (Wayforward)

That's everything off the top of my head. P.T. was pretty scary (since I'm a gigantic babby), and the whole puzzle involved with it was crazy enough that I love it - but it's not really a full game. Put South Park on the list since it managed to feel like a long episode. Don't remember when Hearthstone did the whole public beta, but I do know that its full release came out in 2014, and during 2014 they released the Naxxramas and Gnomes vs Goblins stuff.

Probably forgetting something big.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

Like I said, you have until the 6th (unless folks feel we need more time) so feel free to look into it more or add on to your post if you remember more.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsCm3VHmH4I[/youtube]

I'll nominate Telltale Games as well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2015)

I just saw this 

You shoulda told me krory, so I could start my annoying contest thread plugs that I put in my sig and convo threads 

Anyways; here are my nominations:

*Platinum Games* - From what I read Korra didn't impress much, even as a budget title. But Bayonetta 2 being such an excellent game and the fact that they bundled it with Bayonneta 1 just screams consumer love. 

*Blizzard Entertainment* - They finally got me to play one of their games, and it's a free2play to boot. I am such a negative nancy of those two things. So it was a nice surprise with Hearthstone.

*Nintendo* -  Regardless of their dumbass Youtube policies in 2014, Nintendo did what they do best; and that's release good video games. Mario 8 and Smash might have not been anything we haven't seen before. But they work.

You should push the date krobro


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, four days and only three people posted. 

I was going to do a voice-actor one, too, but now I'm not so sure. Either way, pushing off the date indefinitely for now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2015)

Could you make some sort of artwork so I can plug it my sig? Also get Boskov or Nardo to ask Dream to put in a notice.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 5, 2015)

Capcom


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2015)

Had I bought Guilty Gear I would have nominated Arc System Works. I hear they fixed the netcode.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 5, 2015)

It has easily the best netcode I've played, pretty much ever.

Vampire's netcode is pretty close though


----------

